# Spec. Danielle is in the Air



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Finally, 3 hours ago....yeahhhhhhh The VFW near Bragg got their rooms all decked out. decorated shower curtains, pillows, hygeine products galore..beds. Wow !! She will be in Bragg about 6pm tomorrow. On the Freedom Bird....brings back memories. I told the wife on the phone just minutes ago, I wish we'd have been welcomed that way when we got home!! rather..in the States. My, how times have changed. I am happy for all of them. See ya soon Dani...............


----------

